# What does Overeem need to do to beat Fedor?



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

So what are the keys for Overeem to decisively destroy one of the best ever if they fight later this year?


----------



## pacmantyson (Nov 22, 2010)

if there's a bananna peel in the octagon on fight night then fedor has a chance of winning.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

50/50 fight imo

It all depends on who imposes there will. If Fedor can get on top of UBER than he can pound away and probably finish him.

But if Overeem is too strong and keeps this fight standing, Fedor will take a beating standing.

My prediction, Fedor takes an early beating in the standup and in the clinch. His face will cut, bruise, and look ugly. 2nd round Fedor eventually wears on Overeem and lands a big shot standing, takes him down and in vintage Fedor fashion comes from behind to finish his opponent with strikes from the guard.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Reem needs to get triangles down pat. Otherwise, noones proved you can beat him in another way.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I feel that Fedor will be able to score a takedown somewhere near the end of the first round and prior to that he will take a beating standing. Nobody is going to rush, so I doubt the fight will be over in the first 5 minutes. In the second round it will become very interesting, probably more takedown attempts from Emelianenko and majority of them will be blocked due to size difference and Overeem's superior kickboxing skills which include vicious knees, therefore I expect lots of problems for Fedor to take it to the ground, but it's not impossible... and will he be able to hold The Reem there?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> So what are the keys for Overeem to decisively destroy one of the best ever if they fight later this year?


Fedor can't hang with Reem anywhere so the key to victory is showing up.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Fedor can't hang with Reem anywhere so the key to victory is showing up.


So Fedor is doomed?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> So Fedor is doomed?


Well he could always renegotiate.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

osmium said:


> Well he could always renegotiate.


or get suddenly injured but I honestly don't think he's afraid of losing or getting knocked out. He already lost to Werdum by tapping, it's not like he has everything at stake in this tournament. He'd still be considered better than any other HW outside UFC... less intimidating than Overeem though. In fact, he is right now, but it's a matter of opinions based on Alistair's K-1 record.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Depends how Fedor's chin stands up to The Reem. If Fedor can absorb Alistair's early attacks he could very well land a big bomb and finish the fight. Alistair is a beast, but his chin as a HW hasn't been tested for a long time in MMA. Badr Hari proved that Alistair's chin is still a little susceptible to heavy strikes, it's just a matter of whether Fedor's good enough to exploit that fact. Should be an amazing fight, and it's still the best possible fight at HW AFAIC, really hope it happens, and happens soon.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Reem needs to work his ground game in this one. He could use his strength to muslce fedor around and evuntally lock in a sumbssion and come out on top.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Overeem is in trouble everywhere, and Fedor is in the same trouble striking, but on the ground Fedor will destroy him. Fedor's ground game is far above Overeem. If he's on his back, he'll sub him, and if he's on top, he will use his GnP to put the hurt on. Overeem isn't a BJJ master like Werdum, he's not going to sub Fedor or put him into trouble. If it hits the floor, Overeem will pay for it.

If Overeem wants to win the fight, he's going to do 1 of 2 things:

1. Keep it standing where he can score a KO or TKO. The thing is, Fedor's been rocked only once in his entire career, and has knocked out/beaten strikers time and time and time again. Fedor's power is amazing, he's so fast and powerful that all it takes is 1 punch to put you out, and we all know that Fedor can connect, he ALWAYS does, half because of his skill, and half because of how damn fast he is. Overeem is a great striker of course, I'm not saying he can't take Fedor out, but when you look at the history and general skill set, it's very risky to stand with Fedor, if if you are a really good striker. That leads me to the #2 way, which is much better for Overeem.

2. Because of Fedor's power/speed/history of knocking/beating everyone standing, the very best, most accurate way for Overeem to beat Fedor is to clinch him agains the cage and keep him there. Overeem is a really big guy and he's very strong, if he wants the best possible way to beat Fedor, he needs to train heavily on clinch and cage control, then wear on Fedor like Randy does the whole fight.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Relavate said:


> Reem needs to work his ground game in this one. He could use his strength to muslce fedor around and evuntally lock in a sumbssion and come out on top.


No way Overeem is going to submit Fedor. He will go for the knockout, that's what he's excellent at. In a way it's good that SF does not allow elbows on the ground, Fedor won't get cut by any of them if he ends up on his back with Overeem on top. Under PRIDE FC's or UFC's original rules he would get killed...


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

The_Senator said:


> No way Overeem is going to submit Fedor. He will go for the knockout, that's what he's excellent at. In a way it's good that SF does not allow elbows on the ground, Fedor won't get cut by any of them if he ends up on his back with Overeem on top. Under PRIDE FC's or UFC's original rules he would get killed...


I know its been a while but 220lb Overeem had a wicked great guillotine against guys of Fedor's size. 250 lb Overeem will have no problem popping Fedor's head off of his body if he gets sloppy with head positioning on a takedown attempt. As far as Overeem being in top position goes he wouldn't go for a submission we would just use the standing/high guard or move to halfguard/side control and pummel him keeping himself out of danger of Fedor's great armbar from guard. Fedor has zero chance of subbing Overeem with a power submission like a guillotine or kimura so he doesn't even need to worry about those. 

Fedor will start bleeding from the impact of the prefight glove dap.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Just turn up lol ... nah but honestly I can't see Fedor catching Overeem with an overhand right, or anything for that matter - Reem is just a far superior mover/striker. As for the takedown, I see Reem being able to stuff them on shear strength alone.

I would like to see Fedor win though.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Training injury, problem with his visa - then decide the fight doesn't need to happen. Fedor wins.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Fedor has excellent technique, and Overeem is a pretty stiff moving guy, so I think Fedor just needs to time his takedowns right and he can get them no problem.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> What does Overeem need to do to beat Fedor?


UBER-KNEE!


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

What does he have to do to loose. Dont think Fedor stands a chance.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Abrissbirne said:


> What does he have to do to loose. Dont think Fedor stands a chance.


Sounds like you are confident that Overeem is absolutely unstoppable at this point of his career. I don't know maybe you're right, however I wouldn't be surprised if Fedor found a way to put him on the ground and finished him there or decisioned him like he did to Semmy Schilt who's more dangerous it the standup than Overeem and has a better chin, albeit their styles of fighting are different. We can also take into consideration the fact that Semmy hasn't been brutalized as Alistair was throughout his career in both MMA and K-1. The point is that anything is possible and judging by the poll results we can see that it's closer than it may seem at the first glance. If someone can find a way to beat Overeem it's Fedor Emelianenko with his A-game.


----------



## strikersrevenge (Nov 20, 2010)

He can't beat Fedor.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

I will laugh my ass off when Overeem will get subbed by Werdum.


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

M.C said:


> Overeem is in trouble everywhere, and Fedor is in the same trouble striking, but on the ground Fedor will destroy him. Fedor's ground game is far above Overeem. If he's on his back, he'll sub him, and if he's on top, he will use his GnP to put the hurt on. Overeem isn't a BJJ master like Werdum, he's not going to sub Fedor or put him into trouble. If it hits the floor, Overeem will pay for it.
> 
> If Overeem wants to win the fight, he's going to do 1 of 2 things:
> 
> ...


Excellent points.

I don't see how people are writing off Fedor saying "If he can exploit Overeems chin" and "He won't take Overeem down", etc.

I think people forget how elusive Fedor really is. The combination of his speed, distance and timing, mixed with accuracy makes him dangerous at ANY time during the fight. Overeem is not know for having good TDD and Fedor should be able to get inside and use his ***** (albeit taking some heavy punishment in the meantime).

Overeem has never faced a guy like Fedor, so this should be a very interesting fight, regardless of the outcome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

He should try to avoid the ground game and he should be fine i guess. I think it's like that in most of his fights.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> He should try to avoid the ground game and he should be fine i guess. I think it's like that in most of his fights.


He will probably try to do what Anderson did to Franklin in the second fight - clinch, clinch and clinch, with both his hands on Fedor's neck.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> He will probably try to do what Anderson did to Franklin in the second fight - clinch, clinch and clinch, with both his hands on Fedor's neck.


And we all know about Overeem's clinch, he might have on of the deadliest clinches in his division. I still wouldn't count out that Fedor get's the fight to the ground though.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> And we all know about Overeem's clinch, he might have on of the deadliest clinches in his division. I still wouldn't count out that Fedor get's the fight to the ground though.


Rogers had some success trying to press Emelianenko against the cage and his face already was a mess. I just hope that Fedor won't find himself in the exact same situation with Alistair because he may not get out of that healthy. Arlovski was doing this to him also but Emelianenko got out relatively easily because of Andrei's size equal to his own. With Overeem it gonna be nothing like that.


----------



## tommydaone (Feb 19, 2010)

Maybe if Overeem has his hands and legs tied behind his back Fedor will have a chance 

But in all seriousness, Overeem will crush Fedor


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Easy win for Fedor, slow ass reem with his turtle shell strategy against the Great one who Has never been koed. Overeem better forfeit because UFC won't sign a guy with a broken jaw.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Bknmax said:


> Easy win for Fedor, slow ass reem with his turtle shell strategy against the Great one who Has never been koed. Overeem better forfeit because UFC won't sign a guy with a broken jaw.


Fedor definitely has a shot against anybody in the world but being so confident in him against Overeem, i wouldn't.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Bknmax said:


> Easy win for Fedor, slow ass reem with his turtle shell strategy against the Great one who Has never been koed. Overeem better forfeit because UFC won't sign a guy with a broken jaw.


Sounds awesome!


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

Wow... I'm not the biggest supporter of fedor, but just because he got caught once by one of the best submission hw in the world, he's a bum? I'm not saying fedor is the favorite or anything but give the guy some credit, he's been hurt one time and caught one time.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Pull a Cheick Kongo and knee him in the balls a few times.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Even if the fight spends most of the time on the feet, which I see it playing out that way, Overeem will likely try to negate Fedor's hand speed by closing the distance and landing in close, which he's very good.

Overeem basically finished all of his K1 fights which is impressive enough, but he did it by getting in close and doling out powerful shots with pressure and a high guard. If he allows space, he could eat head kicks and all type of stuff. Against Fedor he doesn't have to worry about the head kicks as much as the overhand right.

That said, he dominated the Grand Prix with a severely gimped version of his Muy Thai clinch. I think he'll just muscle Fedor around in the Thai clinch and use that as his bread and butter to take Fedor out, especially since its even better with the aid of the fence.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> That said, he dominated the Grand Prix with a severely gimped version of his Muy Thai clinch. I think he'll just muscle Fedor around in the Thai clinch and use that as his bread and butter to take Fedor out, especially since its even better with the aid of the fence.


Imagine Overeem getting to use his both hands and multiple knees in the clinch. That's why his clinh is way, way more lethal in MMA than kickboxing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

The fact that he can hold the position in MMA definitely plays to his strength.

Also smaller, grappling gloves makes getting the plum easier, and makes blocking a lot harder.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Overeem will likely try to negate Fedor's hand speed by closing the distance and landing in close, which he's very good.


My thoughts exactly!
I am not sure Overeem would want to take the fight down though.
On the feet, Fedor's only advantage are his looping wild punches. They hold a lot of hidden power in them. And Fedor throws those with amazing speed. His opponents need to cove up really good not to get affected by those punches. That allows him to try an take the fight down.
Against Overeem it would be more difficult though, because he has an excellent guard. He blocks punches very effectively and than he can launch his own attack.
And if he catches you close to him, he will clinch and throw The Uberknee.
That's dangerous for your health!


Funny strange thing...though
All this talk about Reem vs Fedor almost made me forget they are *not* fighting against eachother.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Funny strange thing...though
> All this talk about Reem vs Fedor almost made me forget they are *not* fighting against eachother.


Same here, this thread always makes me realize it though. Goes to show you how confident people are that both of these guy's are going to the semis.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Keep it standing and fire at a range. 

Even then its no guarantee, or he could try and GNP fedor. I believe overeem is better at this point in time than fedor, but there is no where fedor isn't dangerous and there is no time fedor wouldn't be able to have a good chance at beating anyone on a given night.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Same here, this thread always makes me realize it though. Goes to show you how confident people are that both of these guy's are going to the semis.


Well..tbh, i am very confident in Overeem.
I really hope he KTFO Werdum, who seems to be to damn cocky lately. He got a big minus from me, after the Fedor fight by saying he wants Brock! That was a dumb call! Also his attitude in his interviews. I don't like it. After he beat Fedor he feels like he's a god or something.
I still believe that it was more Fedor's mistake that he lost that fight, not Werdum's merit.
I want Overeem to knee his lights out.

I am also confident in Fedor, but Silva is not a nobody.
He will have a big height and weight advantage, but he is slow. 
I think once Fedor explodes with those wild punches he will have Silva in trouble and he will get him down somehow. Just like Mike Pyle did. And once he does, he will try and go for a submission.
My pick: RNC! Just like he did against Fuhjita. Old school Fedor.
Or an armbar maybe?!

Wait and see!


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Rauno said:


> Imagine Overeem getting to use his both hands and multiple knees in the clinch. That's why his clinh is way, way more lethal in MMA than kickboxing.


Maybe he'll get lucky enough and catch Fedor like Teixeira with both hand on his head and a knee to the face, then Emelianenko will go to sleep. K-1 has prohibited this move, so Overeem can "have fun" only in MMA now. It's definitely something worth thinking about for Fedor when he decides to go for the takedown.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Fedor, to beat Ubereem, needs to shed all that baby fat, pack on about 35 lbs of muscle and pray really hard.

All joking aside, he needs to dance and not get punched in the mouth for two rounds, something he isn't exactly spectacular at, and then go on the offensive when Reem begins to slow. Fedor's striking style will make him lunch (horse?) meat for the Reem. Fedor throws big loopy punches with his head down as he walk forward. I realize they aren't sloppy and untechnical (they're used for clinching and to get takedowns if that hand goes too far) but Allistair will see them coming and counter him to shit for it with uppercuts. And Allistair is one man you do NOT want to counter you when you're in the position Fedor puts himself in every time he throws one of those punches, his uppercuts send men into orbit.

As far as ground work, Fedor has his work cut out for him. Fedor has masterful GnP and top control, but Allistair is no slouch on the floor. He's also considerably stronger than Fedor judging by both of their fights with Brett Rodgers, where Reem just ragdolled him. I assume Allistair would be looking to stand from the floor and get it back to his comfort zone though, and that's a tough bill to play for both men. If Fedor can get him down early and grind the gas out of him until the mid second or third round, Fedor should be able to take him out. But if Allistair, being as strong as he is, manages to keep this fight standing it's got bad news written all over it for Fedor.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Even if the fight spends most of the time on the feet, which I see it playing out that way, Overeem will likely try to negate Fedor's hand speed by closing the distance and landing in close, which he's very good.
> 
> Overeem basically finished all of his K1 fights which is impressive enough, but he did it by getting in close and doling out powerful shots with pressure and a high guard. If he allows space, he could eat head kicks and all type of stuff. Against Fedor he doesn't have to worry about the head kicks as much as the overhand right.
> 
> That said, he dominated the Grand Prix with a severely gimped version of his Muy Thai clinch. I think he'll just muscle Fedor around in the Thai clinch and use that as his bread and butter to take Fedor out, especially since its even better with the aid of the fence.


You do know in K1 they cant take you down.............could be why he is able to get so close :sarcastic12:


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Im glad people are saying Fedor has no chance , just shows how much people know about MMA and how fickle fans can be and how much bandwagon jumpers they are.

Fedor can win by KO , Submission or dominate to a decision.

Overeem can win all those ways aswell as they both are world class.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

***** de Amigo said:


> Im glad people are saying Fedor has no chance , just shows how much people know about MMA and how fickle fans can be and how much bandwagon jumpers they are.
> 
> Fedor can win by KO , Submission or dominate to a decision.
> 
> Overeem can win all those ways aswell as they both are world class.


It is true and Fedor's chin is better.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Overeem is going to use that Thai clinch and maul Fedor. Already been pointed out, but overeem is great at closing the distance and getting inside, that will be key for him in this fight.

Reem has the deadliest knees and clinch in MMA. Fight ends with uberknees from the clinch.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

I know its been a few years but Shogun KO'd Overeem from the guard twice. I know Overeem is this giant monster now, but his chin hasn't changed. And I'm sure, Fedor has a lot more power from the guard than Rua.

Its all about the TD. I don't see Overeem finishing Fedor before Fedor takes him down. Thus, Fedor wins. 

But Werdum is still a tough matchup for Overeem. I see Overeem throwing him around and winning, but don't count him out.

I wish they matched them all on seperate brackets. I wanna see Fedor redeem himself and kill Werdum.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

I find it funny that you guys are giving a 32-2 fighter / ***** world champion / Russian Judo champion no chance to take down a guy who is premarily a kickboxer. You guys need to stop buying into the hype, this fight is 50/50 ... it all depends on the night.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Pray. Or get a gun. Fedor will destroy his hype once and for all, that is if he doesn't get cocky and get choked out by Werdum.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Liddellianenko said:


> Pray. Or get a gun. Fedor will destroy his hype once and for all, *that is if he doesn't get cocky and get choked out by Werdum.*


I'm suprised a Fedor fan would bring that up.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Overeem just has to show up and it's in the bag, you know.


----------



## CutterKick (Jan 16, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Overeem just has to show up and it's in the bag, you know.


If only ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

CutterKick said:


> If only ...


One can dream. :thumbsup:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

What does Overeem need to do to beat Fedor?

punch him.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

CutterKick said:


> I'm suprised a Fedor fan would bring that up.


Well one can only have a grudging respect for a guy that was and still is the underdog against all the other guys in his side of the HW tournament. All of whom he has beaten recently.


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Overeem just has to show up and it's in the bag, you know.


Ugh...what?

I like Overeem as much as the next and there is no denying he's the best striker at Heavyweight, and perhaps in all of MMA? But, let's be real.

Big muscles don't help you when you wilt under pressure, and he has done it in the past, he is like any other man and he is capable of being hit in the right spot or being subbed.

Right now, he needs to worry about Werdum who has already subbed him, if he does meet Fedor, I don't like his chances, I see it going a lot like the second Shogun fight if it does end in a finish. It's not like Fedor's chin has turned into glass, and Overeem will have a hard time finishing him.

I hate this fight is the second round match up potentially, no matter who wins the final will suck.


----------

